# McNeil Canyon and the Chelan Century Challenge



## lccooper (Mar 2, 2009)

For anyone who rode in the Chelan Century Challenge prior to two years ago they know McNeil Canyon. For 2009 McNeil Canyon is back. WADOT has completed upgarding the rode and the surface is great. For those who have not ridden in the Chelan Century Challenge before this is your chance to KO McNeil Canyon. The century ride is made up of three loops adding up to a total of 100 miles, the total elevation gain of 8606 feet. McNeil Canyon starts at 850 feet and rises to 3100 feet in a liitle over 6 miles. In 2009 we are considering making McNeil Canyon a timed hill climb. Accept the KO McNeil Canyon challenge and ride in the 2009 Chelan Century Challenge http://www.chelancenturychallenge.com. The ride will be held in Chelan, WA June 20, 2009.


----------



## lccooper (Mar 2, 2009)

*McNeil Canyon Timed?*

We are think of making McNeil Canyon a timed hill climb in 2009. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I recommend that you contact Old Endicott Highway on this forum and propose an RBR gathering for the ride. She lives right in the middle of it all.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all. I'm not in hillclimb shape but I've got a couple months to prepare. Sounds fun! 

Awesome. Apres ride vino at the winery anybody?

I have room at the inn here for about three people ( more if you don't mind an air mattress/sleeping bags), but not for creepy ax murderer types, because I just don't have the time or patience for ax murderers. RBR ride gathering sounds fabulous. And, since it's hot in June...we have a fantastic swimming hole (really) just a couple miles up the road complete with ample beach, and mountain views. BBQ at the river?

Bigbill should we do the hillclimb ride this year? I was thinking first weekend in August. (too cold last year). And thanks for letting me know about this ride in June.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hi all. I'm not in hillclimb shape but I've got a couple months to prepare. Sounds fun!
> 
> Awesome. Apres ride vino at the winery anybody?
> 
> ...


August is better than June for me this year. I might be able to make the June ride, it will be a good prep for STP. I put 11 speed on Emma so I have a 39X27 now. The 39X25 was making my knees creak a little last year. I am family free for around six weeks this summer so I plan on being a cycling god.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bigbill said:


> August is better than June for me this year. I might be able to make the June ride, it will be a good prep for STP. I put 11 speed on Emma so I have a 39X27 now. The 39X25 was making my knees creak a little last year. *I am family free for around six weeks this summer so I plan on being a cycling god*.



Uh oh. I'd better start riding. You might beat me up the hill again.

This century sounds like a great time. Let's get the word out.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bigbill said:


> I recommend that you contact Old Endicott Highway on this forum and propose an RBR gathering for the ride. She lives right in the middle of it all.


So does the O.P. Yay! another Wenatchee/Chelan RBR'er. What are we up to now, like four? We must catch up to you coasties.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Geez,

I'm completly outnumbered!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Geez,
> 
> I'm completly outnumbered!



So you going to do it or not, Canuck?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> So you going to do it or not, Canuck?


All else being equal - yes.

Or at least I will really try.

Of course I need to drop about 23 pounds of pure lard , but .............................


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Myself, SummitSelden and SirBonkalot will all be doing this (OK so I'm only doing two loops. I've done the Navarre loop enough times I don't need to do it again). 

lccooper, perhaps we'll see you there. I'll be in the ultra-loud Lounge kit. Thanks for posting about this.


----------



## summitselden (Sep 12, 2007)

lccooper said:


> For anyone who rode in the Chelan Century Challenge prior to two years ago they know McNeil Canyon. For 2009 McNeil Canyon is back. WADOT has completed upgarding the rode and the surface is great. For those who have not ridden in the Chelan Century Challenge before this is your chance to KO McNeil Canyon. The century ride is made up of three loops adding up to a total of 100 miles, the total elevation gain of 8606 feet. McNeil Canyon starts at 850 feet and rises to 3100 feet in a liitle over 6 miles. In 2009 we are considering making McNeil Canyon a timed hill climb. Accept the KO McNeil Canyon challenge and ride in the 2009 Chelan Century Challenge http://www.chelancenturychallenge.com. The ride will be held in Chelan, WA June 20, 2009.


Sorry, McNeil Canyon was rebuilt by Douglas County.


----------

